# DishPass bug or feature???



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

I can't get DISHpass to find any shows on OTA.

Yes I subscribe to the locals (Wash, DC) so I can get the EPG for my OTA channels. This works. PG info is there for my OTA's, but Dishpass doesn't see it.

DISHpass will find it on 005-00 (Fox, satellite), but not on 005-01 (Fox, OTA).
If I create a manual timer, I record the OTA, but this is not optimal.
I'm in dual mode.

I'm new to the 622 and Dishpass. Is this correct or incorrect functionality?


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

bimmerboy750 said:


> I can't get DISHpass to find any shows on OTA.
> 
> Yes I subscribe to the locals (Wash, DC) so I can get the EPG for my OTA channels. This works. PG info is there for my OTA's, but Dishpass doesn't see it.
> 
> ...


Are you trying to make the Dishpass from tv2? You can't see the OTA channels in tv2 and so you wouldn't be able to use the Dishpass for OTA. If you're using tv2 try from tv1 and see if the behavior changes.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

I watch tv2 most of the time, so I set the timers to use TV1 to record from. Record Plus is enabled. The timers do have a "1" icon indicating TV1.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

bimmerboy750 said:


> I watch tv2 most of the time, so I set the timers to use TV1 to record from. Record Plus is enabled. The timers do have a "1" icon indicating TV1.


Then the DVR is working as it should.

In order to see the OTA channels in a Dishpass you need to setup the Dishpass on TV1.

You'll be able to view whatever was recorded on either TV1 or TV2 you'll just need to do the setup on TV1.

Sam


----------



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

pdxsam said:


> Then the DVR is working as it should.
> 
> In order to see the OTA channels in a Dishpass you need to setup the Dishpass on TV1.
> Sam


This was tried on TV1. "I" can see the channel guide for the OTA's from TV1, but the Dishpass does not.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine DISH Pass works fine on TV1 for displaying OTA channels and always shows tuner 1 as green with lol's red "x" (skipped).


----------



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

boylehome said:


> Mine DISH Pass works fine on TV1 for displaying OTA channels and always shows tuner 1 as green with lol's red "x" (skipped).


I do get some that too on dishpass, but i also i'll get nothing at all (no green 1 icon, no red x) for some of the locals.

anyone else?

is this correct or incorrect functionality?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You should use the guide to make the timer rather than dishpass. The only time to use dishpass is when the show you want is currently NOT in the guide.


----------

